# DDR/Czech/Slovak Gunther Der Heinz.



## Gunther der Heinz (Feb 17, 2014)

This little guy is something else. A little buzzsaw.


----------



## anitram (Feb 28, 2014)

What piercing eyes! Love him.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

He's stunning!


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

What a great looking dog!!


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful guy!!!!! Bob


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, he's stunning :wub:


----------



## VYKING (Oct 31, 2012)

*Beautiful pigmentation*


----------



## Jamie_in_KY (Nov 4, 2006)

Good looking boy! How old?


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

You should post photos of him in the "show me your hunks" thread.


----------



## Gunther der Heinz (Feb 17, 2014)

8 months on April 1.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

What about his drives? Should have high energy and high drives combined with outer placidity.


----------



## ChunksDad (Jan 6, 2014)

What an awesome looking young dog.. I'll bet he has some serious drives, have you started protection work yet? 

Phil


----------



## Gunther der Heinz (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes. He has very high drive. I am doing the training myself at this point. I have been travelling a lot for work so I haven't been able to join a club yet.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

just saw this post, he is beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

do you have any puppy pics of him? He is stunning.


----------

